# VICTORVILLE CA, CRUISE NIGHT



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

if coming from down the hill take I-15 NORTH exit bear valley rd make left pass the first stop light and the LOWS PARKING LOT is on the LEFT SIDE start around 8:30pm every fri night hope to see you out there 







<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hCsHoWNs66M&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hCsHoWNs66M&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZgVgL5MBBAA&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZgVgL5MBBAA&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZgVgL5MBBAA...h?v=Y-SQFw12-vg


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

hope this video post now sorry 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hCsHoWNs66M


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

nice pic of the parking lot its gettin bigger and better ever fri ill be out there for sure busting out with my new build ..... : )


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeosAirSuspension_@Jun 29 2009, 05:35 PM~14333409
> *nice pic of the parking lot its gettin bigger and better ever fri ill be out there for sure busting out with my new build .....    : )
> 
> 
> ...


300 looking good leo


----------



## ehnihl (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks for your info...


----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE (Aug 15, 2006)

post up more pics...... I wanna see if it cracks out there......


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

HAY thanks " sp00kyi3 " whats new with u homie and shit ive been building this for for awhile now so im readyto start drining her and hit them streets if u know what im talking about good seeing u online hit me up anytime later leo


BEFOR PICS 



































ATER PICS


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

bump


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

lets cruise this fri


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

bump


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

:biggrin: LOW'S PARKING LOT VICTORVILLE


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

What's up Leo, where you been...? Hope all is well..

Alex Gangs to Grace CC


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

doing good alex ..good to hear from u my cars have been down for a bit but now im rollin again any info on up cumin shows ?


----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)

are the cops out there again?


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

LETS ALL MEET UP THERE AT 7:30 AND KICK IT AND HAVE SOME FUN


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

:biggrin: tonight its going down :cheesy:


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

bump :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: its going down fri night see everyone there


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

its fri lets hit the parking lot ! :biggrin:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeosAirSuspension_@Jul 10 2009, 10:20 AM~14433851
> *its fri lets hit the parking lot ! :biggrin:
> *


TRAFFIC is guna be in the HOUSE (Parking lot) :biggrin:


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

LOWS PARKING LOT GOING DOWN LETS MAKE IT HAPPEN ! :thumbsup: :yes: :h5:


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeosAirSuspension_@Jun 30 2009, 09:47 AM~14340369
> *HAY  thanks    "  sp00kyi3  " whats new with u homie and shit ive been building this for for awhile now so im readyto start drining her and hit them streets if u know what im talking about good seeing u online  hit me up anytime later leo
> BEFOR PICS
> 
> ...


trying to get the cutlass going been out there a few times i be rolling with angel and the ol skool wayz


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2009)

I TOOK A DRIVE UP THE HILL, IT WAS COOL I MET A COUPLE GUYS FROM TRAFFIC AND I MET ANOTHER CAT, SORRY I FORGOT YOUR NAME BRO...IT WAS A GOOD NIGHT FOR A DRIVE


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Jul 10 2009, 11:59 PM~14441083
> *I TOOK A DRIVE UP THE HILL, IT WAS COOL I MET A COUPLE GUYS FROM TRAFFIC AND I MET ANOTHER CAT, SORRY I FORGOT YOUR NAME BRO...IT WAS A GOOD NIGHT FOR A DRIVE
> *


X'2 it was cool meeting u too i hop e u had a safe ride home,,,,


































sorry for the blurry pics


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Jul 11 2009, 10:50 AM~14442995
> *X'2 it was cool meeting u too i hop e u had a safe ride home,,,,
> 
> 
> ...


I DID BRO..THE KIDS GOT COLD ON THE WAY DOWN HAD TO PULL OVER AND PUT THE TOP UP, I WAS LIKE DAM.. :biggrin:


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

it was a nice night i think everyone had a cool time its just cool place to kick it and meet new people and enjoy yourself and thats what its about hope to see everyone out there again sum of the street bikes were nice to look at also and there were sum nice CLEAN cars out there also.. nice job everyone have a great weekend take care leo 


















http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uzqhEKr4GGs
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uzqhEKr4GGs&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uzqhEKr4GGs&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## GCORONA53 (Nov 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeosAirSuspension_@Jul 11 2009, 04:13 PM~14444800
> *it was a nice night i think everyone had a cool time  its just  cool place to kick it and meet new people and enjoy yourself and thats what its about  hope to see everyone out there again sum of the street bikes were nice to look at also and there were sum nice CLEAN cars out there also.. nice job everyone have a great weekend take care leo
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

whats up leo you know mad circle b up there a dont forget the bbq at pebble beach park in victorville at 1pm 
p.s if you forgot who i am i am the one with the blue monte carlo the dark blue and light blue lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)

What time ?


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

its pretty much anytime after like 8 people start showing up so if you go early just wait alil you wont b dissapointed


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

:thumbsup: going down tonight in the parkin lot hope to se everyone out there enjoying there self be safe and have a great weekend lets party and cruise lol 

:wave:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

Can't make it tonight  maybe next friday :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Jul 11 2009, 09:50 AM~14442995
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

2 more days :thumbsup: :wave: :yes:


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

:thumbsup: ONCE AGAIN A NEW FRI R U READY TO HIT THE HOT SPOT ? IF SHOW COME OUT AND CHILL SEE U THERE ! :biggrin:  :wave:


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

BUMP


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

Tonight :biggrin:


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

here are some pics from last night cruise spot getting bigger and BETTER every fri thats for sure ! parking lot was full with people it was a good time SORRY if pics arnt that clear there taken with my phone and SORRY did'nt get pics of the HOP ill do better next time lol


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

SO WHAT CARS U GUYS GOT HOPPING OUT THERE.......


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

This Friday I'll have to go by there after Fontana. :biggrin:


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

ITS FRI AND ITS GOING DOWN TONIGHT IN VICTORVILLE IN THE LOWS PARKING LOT SEE U THERE ! :biggrin:


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

Low's parking low its a happening spot ! check out the video


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7XTSLpHjDs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ldQySdrEdwA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZgVgL5MBBAA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hCsHoWNs66M


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

its going down tonight !  :thumbsup:


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

parking lot was a great turn out had a cool time met new people got alttle windy but in all good time..


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

its FRI and its going down in VICTORVILLE in the LOWS parking LOT see everyone there ! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :yes: :h5:


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

fri night nice and full in the parkin lot at LOWS



:wave: :h5:


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

it was crackin this fri really really good turn out met lots og new people from riverside, chino, upland, LA, etc had fun 


:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

Dena 4 life came thru it was cool for a Friday nigth


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j253/mor...ins/157k581.jpg


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

http://s82.photobucket.com/albums/j253/mor...ent=157k581.jpg


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeosAirSuspension_@Aug 14 2009, 05:29 PM~14772768
> *Low's parking low  its a happening spot !  check out the video
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7XTSLpHjDs
> 
> ...





HOW OWNS THAT BABY BLUE MAZDA I WANT SOME OF THAT LETS GET SOMETHING GOING AND PUT SOME CHIPS ON IT ALL FOR FUN.......... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

WELL I GUESS I WONT BE GOING OUT THERE I CANT GET AN ANSWER FROM ANYONE OUT THERE.................
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

thats max hydros truck cummup he always there


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2009)

HOW WAS IT THIS PAST FRIDAY, I MISSED IT??


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

VIDEOS FROM LAST FRI CRUISE NIGHT IT WAS A GOOD TIME !


----------



## EL PABLO LOCO (Jul 25, 2009)

LEO I WAS AT THE CRUSE NIGHT FRIDAY SOMEBODY TOLD ME THAT YOU INSTALL AIR BAGS IN CARS


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

THEY TOLD U RIGHT MY FRIEND I DO INSTALL AIR RIDE SUSPENSION IN CARS AND TRUCKS.. IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTION YOU CAN HIT ME UP AT 760-792-0917 IM ALWAYS OUT THERE HANDING OUT CARDS AND SHOWIN OFF SOME OF THE CUSTOMERS CARS AND TRUCKS IVE BAGGED UP HIT ME UP TAKE CARE LEO 


GOT AIR ?


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL PABLO LOCO_@Aug 24 2009, 07:22 PM~14869250
> *LEO I WAS AT THE CRUSE NIGHT FRIDAY SOMEBODY TOLD ME THAT YOU INSTALL AIR BAGS IN CARS
> *


Leo Can hook it up for you!!!!


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

I was up their this past Friday it was cool their was a lot of people their It was a couple of hops


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

http://ht.cdn.mydeo.net/o1/u/m3/ac4a07ba52...6480b51f2d5.wmv
CHECK THIS OUT!


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

eh anyone know who them photography girlz that were takin pics fri nite


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

thats right there were girls there taken sum pic's the lady in the dress i thought was HOT ! she was a older lady to walking with a younger girl taking the pics but anyway it was a good time had by all see everyone outthere on fri ! LEO BUY THE WAY IM SELLIN MY FLEETWOOD any question hit me up on the cell 760-792-0917 or on here its all good but the car it self will be out there fri for sure later everyone Leo


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

:thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## dragonlady_278 (Oct 3, 2008)

hey brotherwasz up if i come up next week end will u bring the car out so i can see it this time please ill be over at nes houes chilling.


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

sure ill bring the car out if my guy finished with it and its ready to hit the streets. but here are sum pics 

















































:thumbsup:


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

ITS GOING DOWN TOMARROW NIGHT IN VICTORVILLE. IN THE LOW'S PARKIN LOT HOPE TO SEE U THERE :thumbsup: :h5: :yes:


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeosAirSuspension_@Aug 27 2009, 08:47 PM~14904255
> *ITS GOING DOWN TOMARROW NIGHT IN VICTORVILLE. IN THE LOW'S PARKIN LOT HOPE TO SEE U THERE  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :yes:
> *


 I WELL BE THERE ON FRIDAY SEPT, 11 TO HOP AGANIST MAX SO HAVE YOUR TRUCK READY :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

its not my truck but keep posting comments on this page im sure the word will spread by SEP 11,2009 or if i see him let him know take care leo :yes: 





ITS FRI SHOULD BE NICE OUTSIDE TONIGHT LET'S GET READY TO RUMBLE AT THE LOWS AND HAVE SOME FUN ! :h5: 
:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

its not my truck but I KNOW WHAT U MEAN LOL keep posting comments on this page im sure the word will spread by SEP 11,2009 or if i see him let him know take care leo :yes: 





ITS FRI SHOULD BE NICE OUTSIDE TONIGHT LET'S GET READY TO RUMBLE AT THE LOWS AND HAVE SOME FUN ! :h5: 
:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LeosAirSuspension_@Aug 28 2009, 08:11 AM~14907839
> *its not my truck but I KNOW WHAT U MEAN LOL keep posting comments on this page im sure the word will spread by SEP 11,2009 or if i see him let him know take care leo    :yes:
> ITS FRI SHOULD BE NICE OUTSIDE TONIGHT LET'S GET READY TO RUMBLE AT THE LOWS AND HAVE SOME FUN !    :h5:
> :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


OK KOO HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS OUT THERE....... :biggrin:


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

come on down everyone where fri nights its popin off in victorville off bear valley rd off the 15 freeway just west of the I-15 if your coming up the hill heading north see u there


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

bump


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LeosAirSuspension_@Aug 28 2009, 07:53 PM~14915527
> *bump
> *


WAS SUP HOMIE? THIS IS JAIME'S FRIEND


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

whats up whats new with u homie ?


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

OK PEOPLE IT WAS CRACKIN LAST FRI WE HAVE ONE MORE DAY TILL IT POP'S OFF AGAIN FOR FRI SEP 11,2009 SEE EVERYONE THERE ! LEO


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :yes: :h5:


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

its fri lets cruise ! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

all most time to hit the spot


----------



## HIGHENDHYDRAULICS (Jul 30, 2008)

post up some pics. planning to go from o.c.


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

ok its FRI again u know the spot see everyone out there :thumbsup:


----------



## dragonlady_278 (Oct 3, 2008)

i know its friday but iam here stuck in deigo sending much love wishing i was there again , i really didnt wanta leave but had to. good seeing u again and ur lady have a great time up there without me love from finest 278.


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

its going down in five more hours !


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

Is this going on friday?, if so what time does it start?


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Last time I went, it was about 8:30 and it was already packed with people still rollin in. Stayed there for a couple hours and left right before 11.


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

ITS ALL GONNA BE AT "SPIKES BAR & BILLIARDS" 7813 E. GARVEY AVE. ROSEMEAD CA,91770 "OCT 17, 2009" 8 PM TILL ????? ALL DRINKS MAY VARY!!!! COME ON DOWN & HAVE A GREAT TIME ON GET YUR GROOVE ON 2 DA SOUNDS OF "D.J. BUGGSY" ALSO TROPHY GIVEAWAY 2 DA BEST COSTUME!! FLYER CORRECTION...21 & OVER!!  :burn: hno:  :barf:
[/quote]


----------



## FamiliaPrideC.C. (Jan 12, 2009)

is it still cracking :biggrin:


----------



## headhunter (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeosAirSuspension_@Aug 25 2009, 05:11 PM~14878391
> *THEY TOLD U RIGHT MY FRIEND I DO INSTALL  AIR RIDE SUSPENSION IN CARS AND TRUCKS.. IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTION YOU CAN HIT ME UP AT 760-792-0917  IM ALWAYS OUT THERE HANDING OUT CARDS AND SHOWIN OFF SOME OF THE CUSTOMERS CARS AND TRUCKS IVE BAGGED UP  HIT ME UP  TAKE CARE LEO
> GOT AIR ?
> 
> *


I remember this and yes you do some of the nices work out there bro......


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

time to pull out again Ol Skool Wayz be out there repping high desert I.E. and that big bad A1 Hydraulics


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

is it cracc'n up there i aint bout to waste gas and tires to go up there if its not tight cuhzz im goin up there to buss some ass :biggrin:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Apr 4 2010, 01:34 PM~17093557
> *is it cracc'n up there i aint bout to waste gas and tires to go up there if its not tight cuhzz im goin up there to buss some ass :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## TIMELESSCLASSICS. (Jun 5, 2008)

Need to know the 411 on this spot cuz I just moved up here to Victorville. Wutz crackin!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thriller (Jul 1, 2009)

Is it still going at Lowes on Bear Valley Road on friday nights? and what time does it start happing?


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

getting bigger every fri in VICTORVILLE !


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LeosAirSuspension_@Jun 28 2010, 05:44 PM~17910208
> *getting bigger every fri  in VICTORVILLE !
> *


What's up Leo, we got a new member up there. I'll bring him by to meet everyone!!!


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

sounds good homie hope all is good with u take care leo


----------



## MR HIGH DESERT (Feb 21, 2010)

sup HD lets get this popping on hope u guys come out and support the OL"Skool Wayz show & hop nov 14th at the baja fresh


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1006/TOGETHER%20CRUISE%20NIGHT%20NEW.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
 SEPT 24 2O10!! STARTS BETWEEN 6 - 6:30!! LETS ALL HANG OUT & HAVE A GOOD TIME!! HOPE YOO ALL CAN MAKE IT. THANK YOO. 
[/quote]


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

weather getting better and cars are starting to hit the LOWS parking lot lets get it popin take care everyone


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

bump


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

Lowrider Nationals XIIII Smokin Summer Slam goin down Aug 7, 2011, $20,000.00 in cash prizes, Hoppers, Hot models contest, over 300 car categories, and Superbowl style rings. Hit up our website for more info.








See ya there!!!


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

LOWS PARKING LOT ONLY 3 DAYS AWAY ITS BEEN PACKED THE PAST 6 TO 8 WEEKS IN A ROW LETS KEEP IT POPIN LATER EVERYONE


----------

